# Screaming PRV



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Any of you guys have any experience with a "screaming" PRV, I havent been to the job yet to do some diagnostics, but would like to save myself a trip, any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Screaming or chattering PRVs due to incorrect sizing and valve selection are a common problem.

The main factor in selecting a PRV is not the size so much as the demand or flow rate that you are looking for the valve to deliver.

Key criteria to be considered in sizing a PRV include the flow rate required for the application and the tolerable fall-off. For commercial and industrial applications, fall-off can be more critical. This why many time 2-stage or dual PRV's are used.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have had this before. It was like a vibration that was so fast it made a high pitch sound. I would just replace it. My company always replaces them. No repair option given.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've had some screaming females, (present company included) but no PRV valves.


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I've had some screaming females, (present company included) but no PRV valves.


LMFAO :laughing:


----------



## studmaster1 (Dec 10, 2011)

I actually run into this kinda thing a lot, either a high pitch noise or a banging. changing the prv does the trick. I imagine hard water and the pressure flucuations of highly populated areas wreak havoc on the diaphgram in th unit. also dpends on the incoming pressure on the city side.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Ive run into a situation where the shut off valve before the PRV was only partialy open. Opened it full and the noise went away


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

*well....*

What brand of PRV was it? I had one brand new that was "screamin". Exchanged it at supplyhouse and counterguy said that was the 4th one come back new for the same problem in about a month. Watts X65b I believe


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I see screamers all the time. Seems like they are almost always made by Watts.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> I see screamers all the time. Seems like they are almost always made by Watts.


It was a Watts.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I've had to take them apart before & remove a little piece of trash on the diaphragm, the water coursing over it will make it whistle sometimes.


----------



## LawGA.Winnelson (Feb 12, 2009)

I am a plumbing wholesaler and keep 4-5 different prvs because guys like to do a body switch out. Out of all the prvs, the most common culprit (all of them) are the watts n55 series. I have heard a fix is to adjust them up, and then back down will correct. And I do see where guys just switch them out. I have heard Watts uses a inferior rubber washer/gasket that is prone to making annoying noises.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

LawGA.Winnelson said:


> I am a plumbing wholesaler and keep 4-5 different prvs because guys like to do a body switch out. Out of all the prvs, the most common culprit (all of them) are the watts n55 series. I have heard a fix is to adjust them up, and then back down will correct. And I do see where guys just switch them out. I have heard Watts uses a inferior rubber washer/gasket that is prone to making annoying noises.


I see you've been around for almost 3 years.
Now might be a good time to post an Intro. :thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

LawGA.Winnelson said:


> I am a plumbing wholesaler and keep 4-5 different prvs because guys like to do a body switch out. Out of all the prvs, the most common culprit (all of them) are the watts n55 series. I have heard a fix is to adjust them up, and then back down will correct. And I do see where guys just switch them out. I have heard Watts uses a inferior rubber washer/gasket that is prone to making annoying noises.


 















This site is for plumbing pros only, as stated above, or so I'm told. But what do I know, I just work here.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

LawGA.Winnelson said:


> I am a plumbing wholesaler and keep 4-5 different prvs because guys like to do a body switch out. Out of all the prvs, the most common culprit (all of them) are the watts n55 series. I have heard a fix is to adjust them up, and then back down will correct. And I do see where guys just switch them out. I have heard Watts uses a inferior rubber washer/gasket that is prone to making annoying noises.


So your occupation is a president, of which 
Country? :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> This site is for plumbing pros only, as stated above, or so I'm told. But what do I know, I just work here.


The mods usually make exceptions for manufacturers and distributors who are here for actual dialog with plumbers and not spamming.......


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Protech said:


> The mods usually make exceptions for manufacturers and distributors who are here for actual dialog with plumbers and not spamming.......


I think a basic intro is still a good idea.


----------

